# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Replica ADA-type glass lily pipes for nano tanks?

## oblivion

Hi All,

Just checking around if anybody knows of any ADA-type knockoff (read: cheap  :Grin:  ) glass lily pipes for nano tanks (1 feet and below).

I'm quite reluctant to part with $100+ bucks each for the real stuff for such small tanks.
Thus looking for knockoffs to try and get the look.

Not to mention my finance minister will have my head if I bought it. 
Unfortunately she's no klutz in this so I can't fake her. She recognises the brand logo "ADA" leh. My own fault for "educating" her.  :Opps:  

So far I noticed the knockoffs I found are all too big, for 2 footers and above. 
Which I personally feel its worth it to buy the real stuuf for bigger tanks so no problems there.
Only the small tanks...

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Eh i'm looking for those knock off lily pipes for normal tanks. Wondering where you seen those suitable for 2ft. Thanks.

----------


## Shadow

I'm also looking for one, Aeon told me that he bough online. Unfortunately I don't like buying online.

Hi Lee1224 where did you saw it?

----------


## brianclaw

None that I know off in the market. Your best bet is to find an acrylic supplier and see if the can fashion something for you out of acrylic pipes.

----------


## oblivion

> Eh i'm looking for those knock off lily pipes for normal tanks. Wondering where you seen those suitable for 2ft. Thanks.


Off my head I can quote you 2.
One's via an ebay shop - AquaticMagic => http://stores.ebay.com/AquaticMagic/Home.html
Only comes in 1 size but should be good for 2 feet. 
tcampbell is using it for a 2 footer. See his thread ==> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=30109
Seems like this is based in Malaysia if I'm not wrong

The other one is also online - CAL Aqua Labs ==> http://calaqualabs.com/index.html
Has abit more variety in terms of sizes.
From Thailand I think.




> I'm also looking for one, Aeon told me that he bough online. Unfortunately I don't like buying online.
> 
> Hi Lee1224 where did you saw it?


Thinks KS / East Ocean stocks the 1st one if I am not wrong
Spotted it at their booth during Aquarama.
Never checked out the actual shop though.

You can give online buying a try I suppose.
A few bros here bought from AquaticMagic. Maybe you can get some service feedback from them.
And CAL Aqua labs is a merchant here in AQ as well.

----------


## oblivion

> None that I know off in the market. Your best bet is to find an acrylic supplier and see if the can fashion something for you out of acrylic pipes.


I was afraid it might have to come to that.
Anyone know any acrylic suppliers willing to do custom?

Custom making 1 or at most a couple of sets may also probably not be worth it (its still acrylic after all  :Grin: ).

----------


## brianclaw

In Bras besah Complex there is a shop that can do acrylic for you, but I'm not too sure if they can do the pipes. There's also an acrylic shop along Jalan Besar that can do it(bending the tubes), but I don't think it'll come cheap. If you have the know how, Artfriend sells acrylic pipes in different sizes that you can try to bend on your own. You'll have to drill whatever holes yourself though.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> In Bras besah Complex there is a shop that can do acrylic for you, but I'm not too sure if they can do the pipes. There's also an acrylic shop along Jalan Besar that can do it(bending the tubes), but I don't think it'll come cheap.* If you have the know how, Artfriend sells acrylic pipes in different sizes that you can try to bend on your own. You'll have to drill whatever holes yourself though.*


i won't recommend on this

----------


## Shadow

not easy bending acrylic, better let the profesional do  :Wink:

----------


## oblivion

Haha I don't have the tools so i can't do it even if I want to.
And no guarantee my skill is good enough.
I didn't exactly do well in art/technical class way back in secondary school..  :Grin: 

brianclaw,

probably i will make a visit to one of those shops you mentioned and check it out
have to balance against cost and quality
if its relatively costly and end result is not anywhere close to the real stuff, then its not really worth the money

sometimes you really have to pay good money for the good stuffs
i had bought a set of ADA pipes (lompang collague who went Japan) for my yet-to-setup 3-footer for my new house
marvelling at the beauty of it everyday man

----------


## lEddyl

KS has those lily pipes look alike.
price cheaper than AquaticMagic

----------


## oblivion

> KS has those lily pipes look alike.
> price cheaper than AquaticMagic


i saw them at Aquarama.. looks same as those of AquaticMagic
If i;m not wrong, Midori's also planning to bring those in

Any idea KS has any sizes other than the Flo pipes (same as AquaticMagic)?

----------


## Aeon

KS is the one at Yishun?
I live there but I bought from AquaticMagic...  :Crying:  

Haven't seen it though. They have glassware like imitation pollen glass, drop checker but didn't see lily pipes.

----------


## oblivion

> KS is the one at Yishun?
> I live there but I bought from AquaticMagic...  
> 
> Haven't seen it though. They have glassware like imitation pollen glass, drop checker but didn't see lily pipes.


KS is this one near tiong bahru ==> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...d.php?t=25320&

the one you mention is the chong pang one right?
i think same family open one

----------


## Shadow

just bought one today from KS  :Grin:

----------


## vurbul

Hi Shadow, 

Got any pics to show us?

----------


## Shadow

unfotunately my digital camera not with me so the photo was taken using handphone. The hose size is 12/16mm. They also sell bigger version (bigger hose size), but sell only in set (lily pipe + inlet) and $10 different

I hope you are not confuse with all the arrows and numbers  :Opps:

----------


## oblivion

> unfotunately my digital camera not with me so the photo was taken using handphone. The hose size is 12/16mm. They also sell bigger version (bigger hose size), but sell only in set (lily pipe + inlet) and $10 different


bro can give the full measurements?
just to make sure i didn't miss out anything  :Grin:

----------


## Aeon

Any idea where to get the clear suction caps for the flo pipes? Mine didn't come with the suction caps. I'm currently using the black ones for my Eheim filter, which is damn ugly.

----------


## Shadow

> Any idea where to get the clear suction caps for the flo pipes? Mine didn't come with the suction caps. I'm currently using the black ones for my Eheim filter, which is damn ugly.


the suction cups are come with it but I'm sure C328 have it

----------


## oblivion

> I hope you are not confuse with all the arrows and numbers


no problems man!  :Smile: 
sweet! thanks for the effort

you didn't buy the inflow pipe?

----------


## Shadow

I didn't buy the inflow because I'm using surface skimmer. I wonder if there is glass type surface skimmer  :Smile:

----------


## oblivion

> the suction cups are come with it but I'm sure C328 have it


Aeon, i think you can just agarration the hole size needed for the suction cups and find clear ones at any well-stocked lfs or hardware store.

try aquastar lah since you stay yishun.. near mah
they got one corner with lots of small trays of misc stuffs like suction cups, pipes etc etc

----------


## oblivion

> I didn't buy the inflow because I'm using surface skimmer. I wonder if there is glass type surface skimmer


 :Idea:  erhmm hahah thats a new one!

----------


## vurbul

Looks really good. Is it well made?

Thanks.

----------


## Shadow

I never see the original except from photo, to me the knockoff version is look good, no complain

----------


## Aeon

> Aeon, i think you can just agarration the hole size needed for the suction cups and find clear ones at any well-stocked lfs or hardware store.
> 
> try aquastar lah since you stay yishun.. near mah
> they got one corner with lots of small trays of misc stuffs like suction cups, pipes etc etc


I went there and Y618, they only selling those big suctions with big ring. Don't have those big ones to fit the flo pipes / filter pipes. I'll try C328 when I have the time.

----------


## oblivion

> I went there and Y618, they only selling those big suctions with big ring. Don't have those big ones to fit the flo pipes / filter pipes. I'll try C328 when I have the time.


how about hardware stores?


if you really can't find it and desperately want a set.. hehe you can try this
http://calaqualabs.com/Filtration.html

probably will fit since its meant for their range of Fluxus lily pipes.
for a set of suction cups, pretty pricey though!!!  :Blah:

----------


## Aeon

> how about hardware stores?
> 
> 
> if you really can't find it and desperately want a set.. hehe you can try this
> http://calaqualabs.com/Filtration.html
> 
> probably will fit since its meant for their range of Fluxus lily pipes.
> for a set of suction cups, pretty pricey though!!!


Actually I ordered some 2 days ago... ya ex  :Opps:

----------


## oblivion

> Actually I ordered some 2 days ago... ya ex


 :Surprised:  wow, i meant it as a sort of joke actually
you really ordered from there!
its like more than SGD 10 including shipping and everything for suction cups!  :Shocked: 
you must be really keen to acheive the "clear" look

odd thing though, i find their pricing for the suction cups is like kinda overly high relative to the cost of their lily pipes

----------


## Aeon

ya bo bian lo... desperate. See the black ones very annoying

----------


## stephen chung

> wow, i meant it as a sort of joke actually
> you really ordered from there!
> its like more than SGD 10 including shipping and everything for suction cups! 
> you must be really keen to acheive the "clear" look
> 
> odd thing though, i find their pricing for the suction cups is like kinda overly high relative to the cost of their lily pipes


Some marketing strategy :Smile:  ...

----------


## oblivion

> Some marketing strategy ...


if i somehow ever create any aquarium equipment and market it for sale
i will know to make sure its suction cups are "customised"
cannot find fitting suction cups anywhere else but from me only!  :Smug: 
then i can rack up the price and wait for desperate unfortunates to come with wallets opened  :Grin: 

PS: i know its kinda bad making fun of Aeon but i couldnt help it  :Grin:

----------


## thomaspkc

Shadow, can you also pm me the price of the pipes you got from KS? Been wanting to get one but worried that they will create a black hole in my pocket.  :Grin:

----------


## stephen chung

> if i somehow ever create any aquarium equipment and market it for sale
> i will know to make sure its suction cups are "customised"
> cannot find fitting suction cups anywhere else but from me only! 
> then i can rack up the price and wait for desperate unfortunates to come with wallets opened 
> 
> PS: i know its kinda bad making fun of Aeon but i couldnt help it


Yeah..like inkjet printer.. Sell you the printer cheap cheap but the yeah is more expensive than gold..

Too bad I can't use any of those pipes..I have braces on my tank...sigh.. :Sad:

----------


## oblivion

> Yeah..like inkjet printer.. Sell you the printer cheap cheap but the yeah is more expensive than gold..
> 
> Too bad I can't use any of those pipes..I have braces on my tank...sigh..


thats like a hidden devil in your head quietly psychoing you that you need a new tank..  :Blah:

----------


## Shadow

my 3ft tank also have braces, I wonder if I can just cut the silicon glue using pen knive and remove the braces. Will that causing a problem? How did they do braceless tank for 3ft and above? or maybe is there any lily pipe design for braces tank?  :Grin:

----------


## valice

Don't you think that the mouth of the pipe abit small for a 3ft?
Heard that it comes only in one size.

lee1224, you have the ADA one? Is it bigger? Or same size?

----------


## stephen chung

> thats like a hidden devil in your head quietly psychoing you that you need a new tank..


please bro....don't say it out loud dude...I know I need a new tank ok...

Wanted to make a new 6x2.5x2.5 braceless... :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Aeon

* @ lee1224*

I wish Takashi Amano was Tan Ka Shi, a Singaporean and sold everything ADA here...  :Laughing:

----------


## stephen chung

Yeah man....Howcome no one makes the inlet like ADA?? all fololw the AquaticMagic...

----------


## oblivion

> Don't you think that the mouth of the pipe abit small for a 3ft?
> Heard that it comes only in one size.
> 
> lee1224, you have the ADA one? Is it bigger? Or same size?


i never seen the AquaticMagic one in person but so far from the others seems like it only comes in 1 size

I have the ADA outflow P-4
the mouth size is slightly bigger ==> 50mm
think Shadow mentioned this one is about 43mm

and based on The Style of ADA, the ADA ones come in 3 sizes only 40mm, 50mm & 60mm
the biggest one for up to 6-footers also has mouth size 60mm only
so i guess the size difference shouldnt have any significant impact???

----------


## oblivion

> my 3ft tank also have braces, I wonder if I can just cut the silicon glue using pen knive and remove the braces. Will that causing a problem? How did they do braceless tank for 3ft and above? or maybe is there any lily pipe design for braces tank?


erhmm, i wouldnt try if i were you
a standard 3 footer holds like 150litres of water plus balance 30kg of soil, rocks, plants and fauna
thats way too much water that is ripe for a potential disaster for me to go fiddle around

----------


## oblivion

> please bro....don't say it out loud dude...I know I need a new tank ok...
> 
> Wanted to make a new 6x2.5x2.5 braceless...


hehehe thats sounds like a big project with a big cost!

----------


## oblivion

> * @ lee1224*
> 
> I wish Takashi Amano was Tan Ka Shi, a Singaporean and sold everything ADA here...


hehe then you might as well wish you are that Tan Ka Shi  :Grin: 
you'll have everything in the list plus lotsa $$$ to boot  :Grin:  :Grin: 




> Yeah man....Howcome no one makes the inlet like ADA?? all fololw the AquaticMagic...



that round ball does look like its not easy to clean
but then again so does ADA's
inlet pipes all abit difficult to clean with normal cleaning brush

btw, i have the old triangular-style inlet pipe

the new straight one with slits looks even more difficult to clean

----------


## stephen chung

I guess you just can't have everything... :Smile:

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

Dang! I have always dream of getting lily pipes, but two things always stop me.

I love my water surface to be calm and clear, therefore I need a skimmer.

secondly, my pump's suction is too strong. Just imagine my skimmer sucks so crazily even though I fully open up the bottom inlet. Even with the bottom fully opened, the suction on the bottom is strong enough to trap my fauna. So I have to solve the issue by taking out the whole skimmer's adjustment device and instead stick a eheim strainer on it. Even if I take out the whole skimmer and use the large eheim inlet strainer, it is still strong enough to trap my fauna. 

but my outlet is still decent on my 200L planted tank. The pump that is responsible for this stronge suction is eheim's 2400L/H 1260, which powers both my 2028 and HC300a chiller. The whole system works like a champ though!

----------


## Shadow

> please bro....don't say it out loud dude...I know I need a new tank ok...
> 
> Wanted to make a new 6x2.5x2.5 braceless...


is it possible to maje 6x2.5x2.5 braceless? 3dt already need braces

----------


## Shadow

> Dang! I have always dream of getting lily pipes, but two things always stop me.
> 
> I love my water surface to be calm and clear, therefore I need a skimmer.


I also use skimmer, so I just bought the lily pipe outlet and still using the skimmer as inlet. Doesn't look that nice but at least it free of surface film.

How do you guys solve the surface film issue when you use the lily pipe inlet?

I wish somebody design glass surface skimmer that will go nicely with lily pipe outflow  :Grin:

----------


## oblivion

> is it possible to maje 6x2.5x2.5 braceless? 3dt already need braces


should be possible
ADA does it braceless - 15mm glass though
if with brace - 12mm glass

----------


## oblivion

> I also use skimmer, so I just bought the lily pipe outlet and still using the skimmer as inlet. Doesn't look that nice but at least it free of surface film.
> 
> How do you guys solve the surface film issue when you use the lily pipe inlet?
> 
> I wish somebody design glass surface skimmer that will go nicely with lily pipe outflow


i thought the lily pipe outlet was supposed to solve the surface film for you?
adjust the height abit so that it disturbs the water surface slightly
some might think it causes co2 to escape but i don't think it is of significant impact
besides, co2 is relatively cheap so you can always compensate by injecting a little more

----------


## Shadow

> should be possible
> ADA does it braceless - 15mm glass though
> if with brace - 12mm glass


in other word, braceless tank need to have thicker glass

----------


## oblivion

> in other word, braceless tank need to have thicker glass


thicker glass definitely
i am not sure thats the only difference though

----------


## valice

i noticed that ADA seems to be the only people who dares to make a tank this thin. If you buy from local tank makers, a 3ft braceless tank, for example, will be at least 10mm. Anything less, they don't dare to do.

Any reason why? Glass more high grade? Think 6ft braceless tank in Singapore wouldn't be 15mm only.

----------


## oblivion

> i noticed that ADA seems to be the only people who dares to make a tank this thin. If you buy from local tank makers, a 3ft braceless tank, for example, will be at least 10mm. Anything less, they don't dare to do.
> 
> Any reason why? Glass more high grade? Think 6ft braceless tank in Singapore wouldn't be 15mm only.


i wouldnt' know..
the glass looks different though - with a blue effect rather than the green we get here
and theirs is all made in germany also

----------


## valice

I do agree on the blue tint rather than the green tint.
That could possibly be the reason for the premium. ADA tanks also have excellent silicon jobs.

----------


## oblivion

> I do agree on the blue tint rather than the green tint.
> That could possibly be the reason for the premium. ADA tanks also have excellent silicon jobs.


haha, i am basing my belief that the glass is different and of higher quality based on the visual fact that it has a blue tint
i HOPE there is a real quality (in terms of durability) difference for the premium price other than workmanship (germany so should be good???), clarity and blue coloring
they should be lah, since they dare give a 5-year guarantee
i haven;t bought an ADA tank YET, so no personal comments on ADA'a tanks

am more interested in their Superior line, whereby the whole tank is made of 1 whole piece of glass (no silicone!!!)
real pricey though

----------


## Shadow

> am more interested in their Superior line, whereby the whole tank is made of 1 whole piece of glass (no silicone!!!)
> real pricey though


1 whole piece of tank, WOW, must be very expensive

----------


## oblivion

> 1 whole piece of tank, WOW, must be very expensive


i saw in the ADA catalogue
based on ADG (ADA USA site), its like 10x  :Shocked:  the normal ADA tank price

well something for us all to dream about  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## stephen chung

I really don't know how they make those 1 piece tank...pour the molten glass into a mold?

----------


## Shadow

maybe using mold or weld two glasses together like what you usually do for metal? I'm talking nonsense  :Razz:

----------


## oblivion

> maybe using mold or weld two glasses together like what you usually do for metal? I'm talking nonsense


haha if i had the equipment and the expertise i wouldnt have started this thread here lol

----------


## valice

If they are capable of giving 5years guarantee, it says alot on their belief on their own quality. I think the local tank makers only give 3months! Maybe more for some.

They have different grades tank. There is the normal ones, clarity is pretty good. Then there are also the optic white one, which is 10x clearer. The difference in clarity between the two grades become obvious when placed side by side. Some of our members have both types.

I believe it is like glass blowing. They melt the glass into molten liquid and then pour it into a mold.

----------


## stephen chung

Well, if you can pay that kind of price to David or WeeYang. I think they also can give 5 years guarantee..

----------


## valice

Really?
But I asked last time for the same specifications, they were unable to do leh.

----------


## oblivion

to me the quality difference quite obvious
esp around the joint areas where the silicon work is done

----------


## David Moses Heng

CR is making ADA look alike tanks with 10 year warranty. I know of this lady who has close to 10 tanks at home. mainly 2 and 3 feet. In fact she just order one 3 feet from Hong Yang of CCK loop who in turn order the tank from CR. The quality is just like those ADA cube tanks but expensive for local tank. :Grin:

----------


## stephen chung

CR is who huh? I have a friend that makes laminated and tempered glass. Ask him whether can do 1 pcs tank or not.. :Smile:

----------


## oblivion

> CR is making ADA look alike tanks with 10 year warranty. I know of this lady who has close to 10 tanks at home. mainly 2 and 3 feet. In fact she just order one 3 feet from Hong Yang of CCK loop who in turn order the tank from CR. The quality is just like those ADA cube tanks but expensive for local tank.


who's CR?
any links/contacts?

expensive but still cheaper than ADA mah
i might be interested to check it out  :Grin:

----------


## valice

Can they make 3ft tanks with 8mm glass and open top?  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Aeon

The Lily Pipes are made by glass blowers.
Do a search on glass blowers in YouTube.

----------


## hii

Those lily pipe all make manually by blowers in china, cheat labour with expert skill. I guess the shipping is the main causes to the high selling price.

You all can try write to AquaMagic and I sure he can offer better price than you see in ebay.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> who's CR?
> any links/contacts?
> 
> expensive but still cheaper than ADA mah
> i might be interested to check it out


CoralReef Aquarium> their factory cum show room is at Tagore lane. In fact, the exhibt tanks for the recent aquarama is sponsored by them. Many years ago(about 1 decade), they were selling marine fish at BLK 104 Jurong East St 13. Do check them out.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Can they make 3ft tanks with 8mm glass and open top?


I think so. Call them. :Smile:

----------


## stephen chung

> I think so. Call them.


I can't find their number in the LFS directory..

----------


## valice

I don;t think their shop is in our LFS directory. Altum, if you have their contact, could you please help us add the information for the benefits of the other members?

Thank you.

----------


## David Moses Heng

okie. will try to get their contact tomorrow when i visit my LFS after my baby girl checkup at KKH. :Smile:

----------


## uklau

Coral Reef Aquarium Mfr Pte Ltd 
Blk 1009 Eunos Ave 6 #01-02 Singapore 409621
Tel : 6841 7357 

www.craquarium.com.sg

They also have ads in NST on Saturday. I visited them a year ago when I was sourcing for a tank maker. I'm quite impressed with their workmanship. However, they are quite rigid in their pricing. May it is just me that is not good at bargaining  :Grin: .

----------


## valice

Thanks UK. I have added their entry into the directory.

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

> Those lily pipe all make manually by blowers in china, cheat labour with expert skill. I guess the shipping is the main causes to the high selling price.


Branding and market placement is what cause them to be so expensive.

----------


## Shadow

> Branding and market placement is what cause them to be so expensive.


Branding is one thing, but I think it is also due the the time and effort that ADA people put inplace to maintaint their product quality. I'm talking about quality control, how many % fall out from the production line. The fall out should be even greater if it is a hand made.

----------


## valice

I believe they also invested quite abit into the R&D of the products. Most of the look-alikes are following the design of ADA. Doubt they just fashioned those stuff out of the blue.

----------


## Shadow

> i thought the lily pipe outlet was supposed to solve the surface film for you?
> adjust the height abit so that it disturbs the water surface slightly
> some might think it causes co2 to escape but i don't think it is of significant impact
> besides, co2 is relatively cheap so you can always compensate by injecting a little more


after few weeks using lily pipe without the surface skimmer, the surface film get out of hand. It geting thicker and thicker. I already adjust the height as mention on ADA 2006 catalog but still does not help  :Exasperated:  

Previously is seems ok probably because of my platies, now after give away my platies, surface film start to build up.

I think I need to go back to surface skimmer

----------


## oblivion

> after few weeks using lily pipe without the surface skimmer, the surface film get out of hand. It geting thicker and thicker. I already adjust the height as mention on ADA 2006 catalog but still does not help  
> 
> Previously is seems ok probably because of my platies, now after give away my platies, surface film start to build up.
> 
> I think I need to go back to surface skimmer



hmm thats odd... with good surface agitation the oil film shouldn't be a big problem...

----------


## Shadow

I move the lily pipe outlet more upward this morning, hopefully see some improvement when I get back from office. But the problem is water noise, the water from lily pipe causing quite a noise, water fall noise.

----------


## valice

What ADA does with their lily pipe is to lift up the pipe only at night. You might want to do it only at night.

----------


## Shadow

o.. only at night? thanks for the tip will try that and by the way yes it work if you lift the pipe high enough

----------


## krabbie

> What ADA does with their lily pipe is to lift up the pipe only at night. You might want to do it only at night.


even if this works, it's probably not a long term solution... I won't be able to do this every night. I guess putting back the platies is a better option for me  :Grin:

----------


## aquanatix

Went down to KS to hunt for a suitable lily pipe yesterday.
They only carried the 12/16mm ones suitable for people using smaller cannisters like the eden 501 etc. But boy,were they expensive as well!
The inlet and outlet pipes costs roughly 4 red notes EACH!!!  :Crying:  
Though NOT as expensive as their ADA counterparts,i must say they still pack a hefty price tag for a replica item! Wasn't expecting that big an amount as i was previously quoted about a SINGLE red note from the clementi people?
Heard from the guy at KS that these are actually the 3rd batches of Lily pipes that they brought in.
Apparently the previous batches were all too brittle etc...he personally told me that the current batch were "the best so far".
Unfortunately,they didn't carry pipes for bigger hosing.Anyone here knows where else carries the replica types suited for bigger hoses??

----------


## Shadow

If I'm not mistake eden 501 hose is smaller than 12/16. Eheim 2213/2215/2217 is using 12/16. Actually most of my filters outlet are using 12/16. Did you asked the aunty? Last time they show me 16/22, it was in the nice red color box.

Let me know if you manage to get the single red notes one  :Smile:

----------


## krabbie

Oh no ... now that you reminded me ... I forgot to check the size before I bought it ... and yes, it's the smaller one for both inlet and outlet ... is there any kind of converter to connect the bigger tube to the smaller outlet? Sorry... i am not sure what's the size cos I have not bought my filter yet.

----------


## Shadow

Unless KS have new stock, most likely you bough 12/16mm. The 16/22mm is not in the shelf, you have to ask the aunty.

----------


## oelkram

hi guys, i just purchase the inlet and outlet from KS and man..... were they highly priced. but being a sucker for packaging and everything nice, i bought it anyways....... just waiting to use it now :Smug:

----------


## bossteck

Hi oelkram, 

Could you kindly post picture of the lily pipe in action? 
I have always wondered what is all the fuss about lily pipes about  :Smile:

----------


## oelkram

hi bossteck,

will do, but it'll take a while. as i am in the midst of my exams. once over, i will set up my stuff and post some pictures. i think AQ have a thread with pictures of someone using it already. will help u source for it and post a link. :Wink:

----------


## Shadow

yeah, my tank  :Grin:  it was on 2ft tank so it look big

----------


## oelkram

hi bossteck,

As promised, the link with pictures on how the lily pip works, (taken from Mr. Tcampbell's thread.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ght=lily+pipes

----------


## bossteck

Hi oelkram, 

Thanks for the link! All the best for your exams too!

----------


## krabbie

> Unless KS have new stock, most likely you bough 12/16mm. The 16/22mm is not in the shelf, you have to ask the aunty.


I forgot to ask this question when I was at petmart today ... can someone tell me the size of the inlet and outlet of Eheim 2028 and Eheim Pro III ? If it doesn't fit the lily pipe ... then I better bring back to change with KS ... thanks.

----------


## stephen chung

For 2028 is 16/22..pro3 don't know...

----------


## stephen chung

> If I'm not mistake eden 501 hose is smaller than 12/16. Eheim 2213/2215/2217 is using 12/16. Actually most of my filters outlet are using 12/16. Did you asked the aunty? Last time they show me 16/22, it was in the nice red color box.
> 
> Let me know if you manage to get the single red notes one


For 2217 either the outlet is 16/22 right?

----------


## oelkram

KS sells only 12/16 sized lily pipes at least that's all there was on display.... 

thanks bossteck, will score A'ss :Evil:

----------


## Shadow

2217 outlet is 12/16 but the inlet is 16/22.

----------


## Shadow

> KS sells only 12/16 sized lily pipes at least that's all there was on display.... 
> 
> thanks bossteck, will score A'ss


It is not on display, you must ask aunty, she will go upstair and take the 16/22 for you.

----------


## krabbie

> It is not on display, you must ask aunty, she will go upstair and take the 16/22 for you.


Is the price the same for 12/16 and 16/22 ? I may need to go back and exchange my 12/16 to 16/22 ...

----------


## aquanatix

Apparently,what the son told me was that they ONLY carried 12/16mm lily pipes. Heard that the bigger versions were brittle and unreliable hence they stopped carrying it. Any leads on replica lily pipes for 16/22mm hoses?

----------


## Shadow

o... KS aunty does not say anything about that. Better save than sorry I guess.

----------


## tcy81

so 12/16mm lily pipes able to fit into a 1.5x1x1 ft tank ?
thinking of getting one when i get my canister filter.

----------


## oblivion

> so 12/16mm lily pipes able to fit into a 1.5x1x1 ft tank ?
> thinking of getting one when i get my canister filter.


shouldn't be a problem
only possible problem is the intake pipe may be slightly too long!  :Grin:

----------


## aquanatix

Anyway,i've heard the clementi auntie quoting the replicas at roughly a single rednote. Has anyone come across the item BESIDES KS aquarium?

----------


## tcy81

> shouldn't be a problem
> only possible problem is the intake pipe may be slightly too long!


ya, thats what i worry if the intake is too long.




> Anyway,i've heard the clementi auntie quoting the replicas at roughly a single rednote. Has anyone come across the item BESIDES KS aquarium?


i dont think clementi has it, ask the uncle , he like blur blur.
haha

----------


## aquanatix

Clementi doesn't have it! But the kind auntie knows what exactly it is and they did use to carry the item. Unfortunately now that they don't she could only complain to me about not being able to find a supplier that carries the replica lily pipes!
Hence the less then single red note quotation i got from her.I did have the same experience with the uncle,somehow he isn't as knowledgeable as his wife?

----------


## Shadow

I only experience that Aunty gave better price than Uncle  :Grin:

----------


## oblivion

as mentioned in my mr cool fan thread

i may change my in- and outflow pipes for the eden501s on my foot cubes soon
have news that replica mini lily pipes (taiwan made i think) suitable for small tanks are coming in soon (very soon  :Grin: )

i will update everyone when i have more details (price, pipe size and measurements)

OOT: checked out midori's new shipment of ADA stuffs today
worth a look for ada fans

----------


## Shadow

how soon is soon?

----------


## oblivion

> how soon is soon?


i was being told expected to arrive next week
let me get more details and a more confirmed date 1st

----------


## aquanatix

Great news lee1224!!!
Do keep us posted on location and pricing for the lily pipes.
I'm sure many of us here are dying to get their hands on a set!

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

I'm going to check out Keong Seong today but a quick question.

What is the difference between them and East Ocean? I checked out their contacts, and both has this address "Blk22 Havelock Rd #01-699 Singapore 160022" but different contact numbers?

----------


## valice

They are the same.
East Ocean is the distribution arm while Keong Seong is the retail arm of the company.

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

Thanks valice! I went there saw the new ADA knock-off lily pipes for nano! Looks great. They are testing it with different hoses and I think 10mm hose has the best fitting.

----------


## Shadow

what is the hose size for eden 501?

----------


## nys

> what is the hose size for eden 501?


12mm. Btw, tube is 10mm

----------


## Jaws

Bro Lee1224, how bout gathering orders and do a bulk purchase see if can get better price? I getting for my cube tank as well. Thanks.

----------


## oblivion

> Bro Lee1224, how bout gathering orders and do a bulk purchase see if can get better price? I getting for my cube tank as well. Thanks.


hi bro, i had thought of that but need to find out more 1st

1) according to bro blackbrushalgae, theres nano lily pipes available at KS also, but apparently its for 10mm hose
maybe a kind bro living near KS (i'm in woodlands  :Razz: ) can check and confirm the price, dimensions and hose size for it?

i guess most nano setups on canisters are using 12mm hoses so how if its on 10mm hose, how viable would it be as we'll need a hose converter?

2) the one i was referring to is actually from midori. i'm waiting on them to text me the price, dimensions and hose size as well (hopefully 12mm as i use eden501s  :Razz:  ).

once we have the info available then would also need to check on the quality of the glass and see which is better (or the same)

then i'll survey on expected demand, i'll see if we can get a decent (read: significant) discount (doubtful since it will be easily available locally)
if not, no point organising an MO.  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

So eden 501 is using 12/16mm, I though smaller.

I can go there and measure, but not today.

----------


## oblivion

> So eden 501 is using 12/16mm, I though smaller.
> 
> I can go there and measure, but not today.


hehe thanks robert.
if got pics even better  :Grin:

----------


## Jaws

Thats great. I using Eden501 as well. Hope bro Shadow can get the info soon. Thanks Shadow.

----------


## valice

12/16mm?
Isn't that the same size as Ehiem 2213? I believe it is 9/12mm instead right? Eden 501's tubing is pretty small leh.

----------


## Jaws

> 12/16mm?
> Isn't that the same size as Ehiem 2213? I believe it is 9/12mm instead right? Eden 501's tubing is pretty small leh.


Thats what I thought too. Should be smaller size. better measure to confirm.

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

lol Keong Seong already has the answer, all you need is make a phone call.  :Smile:

----------


## oblivion

> 12/16mm?
> Isn't that the same size as Ehiem 2213? I believe it is 9/12mm instead right? Eden 501's tubing is pretty small leh.





> Thats what I thought too. Should be smaller size. better measure to confirm.





> lol Keong Seong already has the answer, all you need is make a phone call.


hmm i better check again
i know eden's tubing is 12 something
just not sure its 9/12 or 12/16
always thought it was 12/16
i better not cock up  :Razz:

----------


## nys

> hmm i better check again
> i know eden's tubing is 12 something
> just not sure its 9/12 or 12/16
> always thought it was 12/16
> i better not cock up


If you are refering to the eden hose, I think it should be 9/12mm.  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

then it should fit 10mm lily pipe. just use hot water and let the hose expand a bit.

is 2211 also 9/12?

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

Saw the same "lily" pipes for nano at Midori today.

----------


## oblivion

> then it should fit 10mm lily pipe. just use hot water and let the hose expand a bit.
> 
> is 2211 also 9/12?


i think its 9/12 for outlet and 12/16 for inlet




> Saw the same "lily" pipes for nano at Midori today.


waa...they said they will text me when its in stock
didn't text me leh hahah  :Smile: 

tomorrow i must pop down to see liao  :Grin:

----------


## oblivion

just saw a new thread by midori
guess this answers all our questions

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...747#post267747
http://www.midori-sg.com/prodview.ph...arch_catalog=8

----------


## daveteogh

:Grin:  I just saw the midori thread as well...

Price is pretty manz  :Laughing:

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

I guess the price has to be around there as the market here is way too small. I'm just glad that there are people and shops still around here to fuel my hobby. so cheers to all LFS and all those people in this industry  :Very Happy:

----------


## oblivion

> I guess the price has to be around there as the market here is way too small. I'm just glad that there are people and shops still around here to fuel my hobby. so cheers to all LFS and all those people in this industry


i wonder how they will react if we gather people from here and try to do an MO from them and ask for better price?  :Grin:  :Razz: 

don;t think its gonna work eh

----------


## tcy81

nano flo pipe 10 mm will it fit a eheim 2222 or 2224 ?
btw 15mm cheaper than 10 mm .

----------


## Shadow

> just saw a new thread by midori
> guess this answers all our questions
> 
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...747#post267747
> http://www.midori-sg.com/prodview.ph...arch_catalog=8


Saw the midori web site, that brand also come with 16/22 version. That the one that I saw at KS last time. It was not in the display, need to ask aunty to bring it down from up stair.

----------


## siriuslim

> nano flo pipe 10 mm will it fit a eheim 2222 or 2224 ?
> btw 15mm cheaper than 10 mm .


I believe the eheim 2222/2224 uses tubing of 12/16mm (4004940)

----------


## stephen chung

> Saw the midori web site, that brand also come with 16/22 version. That the one that I saw at KS last time. It was not in the display, need to ask aunty to bring it down from up stair.


Robert,

the 16/22 version is 15mm diameter. Very strange. And it needs to be special order.

----------


## Shadow

I went to KS 2 days ago and measure the lily pipe size. It was 9.34mm. They sell the exact same brand as Midori

----------


## tcy81

so is there any lily pipe now that fits 12/16mm and i tank height of only ard 
30cm ?
thanks

----------


## Shadow

yes there is, that the standart lily pipe.

----------


## tcy81

> yes there is, that the standart lily pipe.


oic
thanks for the info

----------


## aquanatix

Ages since the last update...
Anyone has any sightings of lily pipes other then Midori and KS?
Has the price dropped?

----------


## Shadow

Price still the same. Why no body make acrylic lily pipe? 

I'm not gonna buy nano lily pipe for my 1.5 tank. It is more expensive than my total setup (tank+gravel+canister filter+light+plants+fish).

----------


## aquanatix

Same here shadow...the glass replicas really costs more then a cannister! :Crying: 
Doubt anyone would sell the acrylic versions.
Guess we'll either have to wait or skip the lily pipes?

----------


## aquanatix

Same here shadow...the glass replicas really costs more then a cannister! :Crying: 
Doubt anyone would sell the acrylic versions.
Guess we'll either have to wait or skip the lily pipes?

----------


## tcy81

I just bought a ans brand "lily pipe set" for my 1.5ft x 1ft x 1ft.
suitable for 12/16mm piping.
looks ok. but havent connect it up as my filter still with my friend  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

where did you buy that? and how much? can you PM the price?

----------


## aquanatix

Yeah,do PM me with location and pricing if possible as well tcy81!
Been looking high and low for somewhere else that sells the damn thing! :Laughing:

----------


## tcy81

I bought it at petmart.
pricing i have pm you.
thanks

----------


## Shadow

thanks bro

----------


## tcy81

> thanks bro


me now looking for 16/22 lily pipes.
the problem is my 4ft tank has bracings. 7.5cm including the side glass thickness. For inflow i have holes on my brace.
but for outflow cant go through the holes.

Dunno if 7.5cm bracing can out any outflow pipes

----------


## stephen chung

> me now looking for 16/22 lily pipes.
> the problem is my 4ft tank has bracings. 7.5cm including the side glass thickness. For inflow i have holes on my brace.
> but for outflow cant go through the holes.
> 
> Dunno if 7.5cm bracing can out any outflow pipes


CY,

You are like me...either make new tank or don't use lily pipe.. :Crying:

----------


## tcy81

> CY,
> 
> You are like me...either make new tank or don't use lily pipe..


aiya.......if i dont use lily pipe, my normal ehiem pipe also dont fit in properly.
now headache.

----------


## williamng

Hi

I went to petmart to look at the 12/16mm lily pipe. The inlet length is already 30cm. I wonder how it can be fitted into a 1.5x1x1 ft tank as mentioned by TCY81?

----------


## Shadow

the lily pipe will be slightly float hold by 2 glass sucking thing (don't know what do you call it  :Razz: )

----------


## o2bubble

I checked eden 501 tubing and its 9/12 mm, the tube is 10 mm. Will check ks for nano lily pipe and price later.

----------


## o2bubble

Checked, midori one 9x and ks one 7x. Anyone know where else to get cheap lily pipes for 1.5ft tank?

----------


## williamng

Well, I check out the pipes at Petmart. The 13mm diameter will not fit the 1.5ft tank due to the inflow size. Elsewhere in Keong Seong, I wonder what is the different. The only one that is good is the aqualabs set A nano

----------


## Ian Lim

> Well, I check out the pipes at Petmart. The 13mm diameter will not fit the 1.5ft tank due to the inflow size. Elsewhere in Keong Seong, I wonder what is the different. The only one that is good is the aqualabs set A nano


Please PM to me the price from Petsmart. Thanks

----------

